# Pedal Force RS2



## RoyIII

Any new builds? Here's mine. It's posted elsewhere, but I like it so much I can't help but start a thread down here.


----------



## lamazion

Ok, I'll join in.

Mine a 58cm
SRAM Force
Bontrager X-Lite Wheels
Forte Carbon Cages (after this Picture)
Speedplay X2 Pedals
Easton Carbon Bars an al stem

Weight, 16.3 lbs with cages, pedals, and computer.


----------



## thinkcooper

I just wrapped up a full review on the Pedal Force RS2 in SRAM Rival for RBR. Click to read the review.

...and a few pics:


----------



## jhamlin38

Nice bikes. can anyone make a comparison of this frame to another cf frame that you may find familiar. is it like a cannondale, giant, felt? just curious...


----------



## lamazion

As well as the RS2 above, I own a Ridley Excalibur, and a Specialized Tarmac Pro. All are very nice and have different ride characteristics, but I wouldn't say one is better or worse than the others.


----------



## spinwax

Woops... didn't see this thread and posted my own. I just built this one up today. I love it. I have a Cervelo R3 and a Felt F2 and this bike is every bit as stiff, light and handles just as well for a 1/4 of the price. I couldn't be happier. Time on the fram will tell though. I am sure it will be a great bike for a long time. 

14.83 lbs with clinchers and not built up so light. 55cm. I am 6foot. 

Enjoy.
Frame RS2
Sram Red Groupo
KCNC Ti Post
SLR Gel Flow Team Edition Saddle
FSA OS-115 White Stem 110mm
Ritchey Classic Alum Bar with Specialized S-works tape
Ligero built Niobium 30mm rims, Sapim CxRay spokes, Tune Mig45 front hub and 180 rear hub.
ProRace III tires and thorn proof tubes...LOL!!!! 
KCNC Skewers
Dura Ace Pedals
Forte 25gr Carbon Cages


----------



## AlexCad5

spinwax said:


> Woops... didn't see this thread and posted my own. I just built this one up today. I love it. I have a Cervelo R3 and a Felt F2 and this bike is every bit as stiff, light and handles just as well for a 1/4 of the price. I couldn't be happier. Time on the fram will tell though. I am sure it will be a great bike for a long time.
> 
> 14.83 lbs with clinchers and not built up so light. 55cm. I am 6foot.
> 
> Enjoy.
> Frame RS2
> Sram Red Groupo
> KCNC Ti Post
> SLR Gel Flow Team Edition Saddle
> FSA OS-115 White Stem 110mm
> Ritchey Classic Alum Bar with Specialized S-works tape
> Ligero built Niobium 30mm rims, Sapim CxRay spokes, Tune Mig45 front hub and 180 rear hub.
> ProRace III tires and thorn proof tubes...LOL!!!!
> KCNC Skewers
> Dura Ace Pedals
> Forte 25gr Carbon Cages


 I love the white paint and carbon . Did you paint it, or did it offered that way? I bought the red and white/carbon version, but like yours much more. 
What do those wheels weigh? They must be crazy light to have gotten your build below 15lbs. 14.83, does that include the pedals?
I'm running Dura Ace 7800, Zipp cranks, AC classic 350 wheels, KCNC brakes, Arione CX saddle, Easton EC90 SLX3 bars, A sort of heavy but really cool looking Control Tech seat post, Keo Sprints. I need to change out my cassette and get some lighter pedals to start getting serious, but right now I'm at 15.1 lbs.

Nice Bike!


----------



## spinwax

AlexCad5 said:


> I love the white paint and carbon . Did you paint it, or did it offered that way? I bought the red and white/carbon version, but like yours much more.
> What do those wheels weigh? They must be crazy light to have gotten your build below 15lbs. 14.83, does that include the pedals?
> I'm running Dura Ace 7800, Zipp cranks, AC classic 350 wheels, KCNC brakes, Arione CX saddle, Easton EC90 SLX3 bars, A sort of heavy but really cool looking Control Tech seat post, Keo Sprints. I need to change out my cassette and get some lighter pedals to start getting serious, but right now I'm at 15.1 lbs.
> 
> Nice Bike!


Correction though. It actually weighed out at 14.93 including pedals but no water bottle cages. Still very light. I should shave some weight with a lighter saddle (but I love the one on there), lighter Ritchey 4axis Stem and Carbon bars. I hate to say it, but I will probably just leave it the way it is. The bars are my faves right now with the Sram shifters. They worked horibly with the DA on my other bikes. 
The wheels are a few grams under 1400grams. 

This is a new version that is not even on the site yet. You can order it, but there are no pictures. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## AlexCad5

So, did you have the painting done, or was it ordered that way? I wish mine was in that paint!


----------



## David Loving

Terrific build. The white looks great.


----------



## spinwax

AlexCad5 said:


> So, did you have the painting done, or was it ordered that way? I wish mine was in that paint!


It came from PF like that. 

Thanks for the coments.


----------



## David Loving

I bumped this thread to report on the FKR8 fork that I just installed. I replaced an Easton EC90sl. the Easton is a perfectly good fork, and I have it on eBay, but for my purposes it was a bit harsh and transmitted the road to my hands - as in chip/seal. I think for racing, which I don't do, it's great, but for my recreational riding - centuries, etc over the chip seal I have found PF's own fork to be the thing I needed. It is plenty stiff, and compliant, :thumbsup: plus it's a 45 like the bike is designed for. So, good for PF! As an importer, they are tops, and they have a well designed frame in the RS2, and the FKR8 is a very good complement.


----------



## editmire

*close cousin?*

I've heard that the Max Lelli Brigante uses the Pedal Force frame as well, I bought mine for $2,300 with 105/FSA components, race-x-lite wheels, it is a glossy clear-coat over the big-weave carbon, with white block letters that look cool (max lelli graphics are pretty cool if you guys want to google it)... 

I've added Campy Chorus 11 full group, red keo sprint pedals, and recently came across some Zipp 404 Clinchers (not sure if I should keep the stickers or not)... red grip tape.

I'll try to find a photo to post if anyone is interested...


----------



## editmire

*Here's the pics of my Max Lelli Brigante, cousin of PF? You decide..*

Ok like I said before, the Pedal Force when viewed frame-only looks VERY similar to certain Max Lelli models, especially the Tiburza... my bike, the brigante, is very similar in shape to the tiburza/pf, though the seat stays don't come together above the brake, whereas the tiburza/pf do.

Still, view the pics and tell me what you think, I think its basically the same frame, and I think its by the same manufacturer (ADK)... in any case, I'm a new cyclist but love the frame.


----------



## editmire

*Here's the pics of my Max Lelli Brigante, cousin of PF? You decide..*

Ok like I said before, the Pedal Force when viewed frame-only looks VERY similar to certain Max Lelli models, especially the Tiburza... my bike, the brigante, is very similar in shape to the tiburza/pf, though the seat stays don't come together above the brake, whereas the tiburza/pf do.

Still, view the pics and tell me what you think, I think its basically the same frame, and I think its by the same manufacturer (ADK)... in any case, I'm a new cyclist but love the frame.


----------



## RC28

editmire said:


> Ok like I said before, the Pedal Force when viewed frame-only looks VERY similar to certain Max Lelli models, especially the Tiburza... my bike, the brigante, is very similar in shape to the tiburza/pf, though the seat stays don't come together above the brake, whereas the tiburza/pf do.
> 
> Still, view the pics and tell me what you think, I think its basically the same frame, and I think its by the same manufacturer (ADK)... in any case, I'm a new cyclist but love the frame.


I have a Pedal Force ZX3 which is the same (at least the mold if not the CF grade) as yours. Yes, it is from ADK. And my seatstays do not come together above the brakes. The ones that come together above the brakes are the ones from the RS. For some reason, there's a typo in the PF page that says ZX3 instead of RS. This is a picture from the real ZX3 section on PF.

https://pedalforce.com/online/images/zx3_12.jpg


----------



## roadaddict101

what sizes should a 6 foot 1 person get . and are these bikes durable ?


----------



## spinwax

roadaddict101 said:


> what sizes should a 6 foot 1 person get . and are these bikes durable ?


I am 6'1" 156lbs with very long legs and short upper body. I ride a 55 (pictured below) with a 10cm saddle to bar drop.

I absolutely love the bike. It is light, pretty stiff and good looking. I am a serious racer and beat on the bike everyday. It has been good to me and taken me to a top 5 in almost every race this yr.  Hopefully that is a good enough testimonial.


----------



## roadaddict101

thats all i need to hear i will buy one of these whats the price of your bike


----------



## bigpinkt

spinwax said:


> I am 6'1" 156lbs with very long legs and short upper body. I ride a 55 (pictured below) with a 10cm saddle to bar drop.
> 
> I absolutely love the bike. It is light, pretty stiff and good looking. I am a serious racer and beat on the bike everyday. It has been good to me and taken me to a top 5 in almost every race this yr.  Hopefully that is a good enough testimonial.


Very cool bike. One question. At 6'1" I would think you would go for a larger frame. What measurement do you have from the middle of the cranks to the top of the saddle?


----------



## san jacintos

I recently built up a RS2 with 2009 Rival. While I haven't logged many miles, I couldn't be happier with it. I guess time will tell. I will post pictures once I figure out how. If you are questioning the appropriate size, I would do some research to find out what will work best for you. FWIW, I'm 6'4" and have a 58cm.


----------



## san jacintos

I think I figured out how to post pics.


----------



## roadaddict101

spinwax said:


> I am 6'1" 156lbs with very long legs and short upper body. I ride a 55 (pictured below) with a 10cm saddle to bar drop.
> 
> I absolutely love the bike. It is light, pretty stiff and good looking. I am a serious racer and beat on the bike everyday. It has been good to me and taken me to a top 5 in almost every race this yr.  Hopefully that is a good enough testimonial.


what wheel set is that


----------



## spinwax

roadaddict101 said:


> thats all i need to hear i will buy one of these whats the price of your bike



Without those wheels, you could build a bike up like mine for way under 3k. With my aluminum training wheels (no Powertap), pedals, cages, it weighs in at under 15lbs.



roadaddict101 said:


> what wheel set is that


The wheels are 2009 Reynolds Strike Carbon 66mm with the stupid Strike sperm sticker removed...LOL. They are great and only a few grams heavier than the DV66 which is a lot more money. Our team gets a smokin deal on them so I couldn't go wrong. They utilize a good Japanese bearing hub as opposed to the very nice DT hubs in the DV wheels to keep cost down.


----------



## spinwax

bigpinkt said:


> Very cool bike. One question. At 6'1" I would think you would go for a larger frame. What measurement do you have from the middle of the cranks to the top of the saddle?


I have about a 92cm inseam so from the bottom of the pedal stroke minus 175mm would put it around 74.5cm give or take a few mm. 

I can't ride a bigger frame because I would have to run a 70-80mm stem which would be ridiculous. A 10cm saddle to bar drop is not extreme for me. I could actually go lower, but I would lose power. I am very flexible and this set up is comfortable for me and makes the most power.


----------



## bigpinkt

spinwax said:


> I have about a 92cm inseam so from the bottom of the pedal stroke minus 175mm would put it around 74.5cm give or take a few mm.
> 
> I can't ride a bigger frame because I would have to run a 70-80mm stem which would be ridiculous. A 10cm saddle to bar drop is not extreme for me. I could actually go lower, but I would lose power. I am very flexible and this set up is comfortable for me and makes the most power.


That sounds about right. Thanks for the review


----------



## roadaddict101

do they change the frames and components every year??


----------



## David Loving

Very nice build...and, good photos, too!


----------



## san jacintos

roadaddict101 said:


> do they change the frames and components every year??


Although, they have introduced some new frames this past year, I don't think they change every year. It seems like the component offerings don't change that frequently (just as needed to stay up to date).


----------



## roadaddict101

last question are they safe to buy from?


----------



## san jacintos

I had a great experience purchasing from them. I participated in one of the January group buys and received my order long before I expected it. I thought the customer service was good as well. While time will tell how well the frame performs, based on what I know I wouldn't hesitate to purchase from them again . Now, if only they would offer a carbon 29er. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## roadaddict101

san jacintos said:


> I recently built up a RS2 with 2009 Rival. While I haven't logged many miles, I couldn't be happier with it. I guess time will tell. I will post pictures once I figure out how. If you are questioning the appropriate size, I would do some research to find out what will work best for you. FWIW, I'm 6'4" and have a 58cm.


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## David Loving

Here is an RS2 update. I replaced the easton fork with a regulation PF fork and I think it rides better - not to mention looks better.


----------



## roadaddict101

does any body have pics of a zx3 build


----------



## David Loving

+1 SanJ's = super company to deal with. I'd buy from them again.


----------



## roadaddict101

do i have 2 specify what size rim 650c or 700c when ordering from pedal force


----------



## David Loving

When I ordered mine it never came up. I just ordered the frame and it took 700 wheels...whew! I never thought of it! If you want 650's I'd call or e-mail them. I had a couple of phone and e-mail contacts with PF and they were very responsive and helpful.


----------



## roadaddict101

how do i install the fsa orbit i.s headset with the FKR8 fork


----------



## David Loving

I don't think they work. The Pedal Force website (products, FKR8 fork, specs) says:

"Integrated OD 45mm Compatible with Campagnolo and Cane Creek integrated headsets"

I used a Record hiddenset on mine.


----------



## san jacintos

I am using a FSA headset on mine. I don't remember if it is CE or IS. However, it came packaged in the order it needs to be installed. Do you have an expander plug? I think Pedal Force calls it a "carbolock". I used the the Park Tool website to guide my installation. 
Here's the link - http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=68#is. Intergrated headsets are nice and easy to install.


----------



## roadaddict101

David Loving said:


> I don't think they work. The Pedal Force website (products, FKR8 fork, specs) says:
> 
> "Integrated OD 45mm Compatible with Campagnolo and Cane Creek integrated headsets"
> 
> I used a Record hiddenset on mine.



doesn't the star nut damage the steertube


----------



## daveloving

Yes! Use a compression nut, not a star nut, on carbon steerers. A star nut will damage and weaken the carbon steerer tube!


----------



## AlexCad5

After riding the RS2 for a year, I can definitively say it is the best bike I have ridden (for more than a few rides.)
It is light and stiff (but not jarringly so,) nimble but very stable at speed. It handles technical corners well (better than I do:blush2: ) as well as the standard 90 degree turns around the block or the crit course.

Other bikes I've bought or built up over the past 6 years. Cannondale Caad5 2000si, Fuji Professional (aluminum), Motobecane Le Champion SL, Look kg231, Colnago Dream Plus, Schwinn Fastback, Eddie Merckx Team SC.
Most of the bikes were built with the same equipment, wheels, saddles, etc, so direct comparisons are valid. I took the Merckx out for a 60 miler the day before I tore it down and built up the RS2, and took the RS2 out for 20 miles that next day.

The RS2 was lighter, felt faster/quicker (it's not) and stiffer, while offering a pronounced softness to minor bumps in the road. The Merckx had slightly sharper handling, yet tracked just as surely as the RS2 on high speed descents. That is the only place where the Merckx was a better bike. At all other points the RS2 has proved to be superior.

The Look 231 was not nearly the bike the RS2 is. Yes it was carbon, but carbon has come a long way. BTW the Merckx was just as comfortable as the Look in terms of road noise. The RS2 surpasses both of them.


----------



## David Loving

Thanks for the spot-on review. My RS2 is the best riding bike I have ever had. It's hard to believe how capable the thing is, and it's a lot more bike than my ability justifies - but I'm keeping it!


----------



## mik

*New rides: RS2 & ZX3*

Thought I'd replace my wife's aging 52cm Trek 5200 this year...Her request was something "red." I know two or three locals who tried the pedal force group buys and were very satisified and I got to know the rear view of the ZX3 over the last season or so and got some feedback from the owner a very good Master's Cat2

They offered a great group buy with SRAM FORCE on the RS2 and the ZX3. I've put about 1100 miles on the ZX3 so far and am not dissappointed. This would have been a very nice Crit bike...6'3 and 185lbs. and this bike with it's shorter chain stays accelarates nicely with little or noticeable flex

I'm a retired (from racing) former Cat 3 who logs about 3000miles a season and have been riding a 62 cm TREK OCLV 120 prior to this bike one from 1998 up til 2004 then a 2004 model til this spring.

This ZX3 is not a step down from those bikes so far. Excellent price, good weight (just under 15lbs on the xs RS2 and just under 18 on the ZX3 in a 61cm),good warranty if needed, very happy so far.


----------



## David Loving

very nice, both - wife's sure is red!


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

*My newly built Pedal Force RS2 with 2010 SRAM Force groupo*

Placed post in wrong location


----------



## san jacintos

Nice looking build. The 2010 Force looks pretty. Great looking bike. I'm jealous (and I have one). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

*My newly built Pedal Force RS2 with 2010 SRAM Force groupo*

Saw the Pedal Force RS2 / 2010 SRAM Force groupset deal and had to take advantage of it to build a second "rain" bike. After building it up, I have to say that I may be just as hesitant to ride this one in crappy weather as I am to ride my 2008 Orbea Orca. I can't say enough about the awesome ride quality and at half the price of my Orca, it rides just as well. I finished the build a few weeks ago right before a trip out to Breckenridge, CO for a week of riding with a buddy of mine that concluded with the Copper Triangle ride. On that ride, which has it's share of long climbs and long descents, this bike performed flawlessly. I didn't notice any frame flex on the climbs and it was tight as can be on the descents giving me the confidence to descend as fast as gravity wanted to take me. 

Given that the frame comes with very few decals, I took the opportunity to design my own and slap my name on it, as well as some RS2 decals on the tubes. I think the down tube decals help draw out the subtle, unique curves of the frame. As far as the other components, I had been eyeing the wet white Ritchey WCS stem and bars for my Orca, so I decided to add those to the RS2 and then had to top it off with the Selle Italia SLR Troy Lee Design saddle with the random spider graphics. I used an extra set of wheels I had, the Reynolds Attack carbon clinchers, and finished the build with a set of bright red Jagwire cables. While the overall look isn't quite as sexy as my Orca, it definitely is a sweet looking bike and rivals the ride quality of bikes with price tags much higher. After seeing and riding my new RS2, my buddy has already ordered himself one and I've generated a lot of interest with others that I ride with. 

Here's what she's made of:
Pedal Force RS2 carbon frame, size 58CM
2010 SRAM Force groupset (crankset, shifters, brakes, derailleurs, cassette, chain)
Ritchey WCS wet white stem and handlebars
FSA SLK carbon seatpost
Selle Italia SLR XP Troy Lee Design saddle
Shimano Ultegra pedals
Reynolds Attack carbon clincher wheelset
Continental Grand Prix 4000S tires
Jagwire cable set
Weight, including pedals: approx 16.4 lbs

Here are some pics of the finished bike:


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy

Hitech Jayhawk said:


> Saw the Pedal Force RS2 / 2010 SRAM Force groupset deal and had to take advantage of it to build a second "rain" bike. After building it up, I have to say that I may be just as hesitant to ride this one in crappy weather as I am to ride my 2008 Orbea Orca. I can't say enough about the awesome ride quality and at half the price of my Orca, it rides just as well. I finished the build a few weeks ago right before a trip out to Breckenridge, CO for a week of riding with a buddy of mine that concluded with the Copper Triangle ride. On that ride, which has it's share of long climbs and long descents, this bike performed flawlessly. I didn't notice any frame flex on the climbs and it was tight as can be on the descents giving me the confidence to descend as fast as gravity wanted to take me.
> 
> Given that the frame comes with very few decals, I took the opportunity to design my own and slap my name on it, as well as some RS2 decals on the tubes. I think the down tube decals help draw out the subtle, unique curves of the frame. As far as the other components, I had been eyeing the wet white Ritchey WCS stem and bars for my Orca, so I decided to add those to the RS2 and then had to top it off with the Selle Italia SLR Troy Lee Design saddle with the random spider graphics. I used an extra set of wheels I had, the Reynolds Attack carbon clinchers, and finished the build with a set of bright red Jagwire cables. While the overall look isn't quite as sexy as my Orca, it definitely is a sweet looking bike and rivals the ride quality of bikes with price tags much higher. After seeing and riding my new RS2, my buddy has already ordered himself one and I've generated a lot of interest with others that I ride with.
> 
> Here's what she's made of:
> Pedal Force RS2 carbon frame, size 58CM
> 2010 SRAM Force groupset (crankset, shifters, brakes, derailleurs, cassette, chain)
> Ritchey WCS wet white stem and handlebars
> FSA SLK carbon seatpost
> Selle Italia SLR XP Troy Lee Design saddle
> Shimano Ultegra pedals
> Reynolds Attack carbon clincher wheelset
> Continental Grand Prix 4000S tires
> Jagwire cable set
> Weight, including pedals: approx 16.4 lbs
> 
> Here are some pics of the finished bike:


Where did you get the custom stickies from? They look very well done!


----------



## Hitech Jayhawk

I created the decal designs myself with CorelDraw, a graphics program that I'm pretty good with, and then sent the file to FastSigns, a sign company here in Kansas City. It can get a little pricey since it's 45 cents per letter and there's a minimum order of $45 so I just created a couple sets just in case I accidentally start to peel one off. Ideally it would be great if the custom decals could be applied before the clear coat goes on the frame, but this will do. Thanks for the compliment on the decals.


----------



## David Loving

Very, very nice! The decals are expertly, and tastefully done. Beautiful!


----------



## spinwax

I love my bike. I couldn't be more happy with this thing. I have not posted pix in a while and I am laid up with knee surgery so I thought it would be fun to do. 15.6 lbs with Reynolds, Red cassette, cages, pedals, PT head unit. Slightly heavier with my PT wheels, and under 15 with my Nio 30mm with White hubs. 

Enjoy.


----------



## David Loving

WOW! very nice. You'll have a good rehab on this one. Thanks for posting it.


----------

